
Tumblr deletes 84 RU accounts – spreading disinformation using activist culture - kradeelav
https://staff.tumblr.com/post/172170432865/were-taking-steps-to-protect-against-future
======
joe_the_user
The concept of disinformation is quite impressive in that it provides a
pretext to suppress speech that one admits is not even false. With the claim
of disnformation, one merely has to say a given position is meant to "sow
dissent".

Such an approach has to assume that the average citizen has a rather fragile
and infantile perspective (possibly true in the modern world). It is not
sufficient that a manipulative argument be _revealed as_ manipulative, rather
such an argument is so dangerous it must be suppressed altogether to limit the
damage it could do.

To quote the infamous Guy Debord: _" The relatively new concept of
disinformation was recently imported from Russia, along with many other
inventions useful in the management of modern states. It is always openly
employed by a power, or, consequently, by the people who hold a fragment of
economic or political authority, in order to maintain what is established; and
always in a counter-offensive role. Whatever can oppose a single official
truth must necessarily be disinformation emanating from hostile or at least
rival powers, and must have been intentionally falsified by malevolence.
Disinformation would not be simple negation of a fact which suits the
authorities, or the simple affirmation of a fact which does not suit them:
that is called psychosis. Unlike the pure lie, disinformation -- and here is
why the concept is interesting to the defenders of the dominant society --
must inevitably contain a degree of truth but deliberately manipulated by a
skillful enemy. The power that speaks of disinformation does not believe
itself to be absolutely faultless, but knows that it can attribute to any
precise criticism the excessive insignificance which is in the nature of
disinformation, and of the sort that it will never have to admit to a
particular fault."_ [1]

[1]
[http://www.notbored.org/commentaires.html](http://www.notbored.org/commentaires.html)

~~~
kradeelav
You know, you made me think how it's ironic that by blurring the lines of
information/truth, those same lines in the sand really end up getting starker
than ever in a truly vicious cycle of 'the other is the enemy'.

Appreciate you for introducing me to Guy Deboard as well - talk about a name
that went under the radar.

